# V54 Sunwayman C20Cvn



## Bigwilly (Oct 20, 2015)

Does anyone know the specs or have any info on the Sunwayman C20Cvn XML2 PDT? I have read in a post 1300 lumens for this one but on Jmpaul360s thread he tested one at 650 lumens but it only says PDT so I'm not sure for what LED it's for. Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## Bigwilly (Oct 20, 2015)

Anybody?


----------



## eraursls1984 (Oct 21, 2015)

I think you may have a better shot of getting this answered in Vinh's sub forum. Either in Jmpaul's thread, or the lounge.


----------



## Bigwilly (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks. I'll try.


----------

